# Time limit lifted for tracker victims



## moneymakeover (1 Aug 2017)

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/ireland/time-limit-lifted-for-tracker-victims-0f09l5cdf


According to Sunday times last week

The law limiting complaints to 6 years has been lifted


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Aug 2017)

Except that the lenders had already all agreed that they would not apply the 6 year time limit.

This affects other complaints, but not those who lost their trackers.

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (1 Aug 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Except that the lenders had already all agreed that they would not apply the 6 year time limit.
> 
> This affects other complaints, but not those who lost their trackers.
> 
> Brendan


Oh Brendan, you're ruining the SF spin on it...


----------



## Wardy7 (1 Aug 2017)

Time Limit.......what about applying a time limit on actually finalising the whole debacle.....every aspect???

I'll have loads of money to pay for my nursing home at this rate


----------

